# Serving honey



## Happy Palace (Sep 21, 2007)

I'm not sure if this is the spot, but I figured that bee people would know this. I bought a quart jar of local honey from the farmer's market but never asked how to get it out of the jar without wasting the honey! Should I transfer it to a squeeze bottle, or is there some trick for measuring it from the jar without contaminating it? Thanks a bunch!


----------



## Kmac15 (May 19, 2007)

I transfer to a squeeze bottle for mine, and if you have to measure some out for a recipe, if the recipe calls for oil, measure out the oil first and then use the same measurer for the honey. If the recipe does not call for oil you can use a nonstick spray on the measurer and your honey should slide right out.


----------



## no1cowboy (May 2, 2004)

What do you mean by "wasting the honey" honey does not go bad you can dig into it any old time and if it is hard you can put the jar in hot water to liqufiy (sp)it.


----------



## Durandal (Aug 19, 2007)

Ditto on that...

Honey does not go bad.


----------



## Happy Palace (Sep 21, 2007)

no1cowboy said:


> What do you mean by "wasting the honey" honey does not go bad you can dig into it any old time and if it is hard you can put the jar in hot water to liqufiy (sp)it.


I know honey doesn't go bad - the bee man explained that. By wasting, I meant the drips and drops and splashes all over the sink from stupidly trying to "pour" the honey. I'll use a funnel to transfer to a squeeze bottle. Thanks for the help.


----------



## Durandal (Aug 19, 2007)

That is probably your best bet...or use one these:


----------



## Russ_NEPA (Sep 28, 2006)

Wait, if you use oil or non-stick spray you won't ever have the pleasure of licking the spoon or measuring cup! No, I certainly do not consider that "waste". Anyone ever watch Winnie the Pooh? Well, that pretty much describes our kitchen when the honey jar is open. I don't see a drop wasted!


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Honey most certenly can go bad. It draws moisture and dust out of the air so if it is left out with the lid off the moisture content can go over 18% which will cause it to ferment. And the dust doesn't help the flavor either.
Keep a lid on the honey untill it is to be used then cover it as soon as your finished useing it.

 Al


----------



## Durandal (Aug 19, 2007)

alleyyooper said:


> Honey most certenly can go bad. It draws moisture and dust out of the air so if it is left out with the lid off the moisture content can go over 18% which will cause it to ferment. And the dust doesn't help the flavor either.
> Keep a lid on the honey untill it is to be used then cover it as soon as your finished useing it.
> 
> Al


My apologies. I had assumed that the honey would be kept under lid not out in the middle of a room open to the world.


----------



## snuffysmith (Feb 19, 2006)

If I may interject here, I have found that if you are careful, you can pour honey very easily.
Here's how: From the open jar, start pouring into the smaller container VERY
slowly. To increase the flow, tip and raise jar higher above the smaller container.
Notice that the flow will always come to a fine point at some distance from the jar. To control that point, just raise the jar.
To avoid drips, simply slow pour to a trickle, twist jar(either direction) and slowly tip back jar. as pour ends, the honey will retract back into jar.
Hope this helps, I use honey all the time, and I'm very clumsy and this works for me.

Snuffy


----------

